# Physicians Formula Baked Bronzer (MSF lookalike?)



## Pimptress (May 3, 2006)

Have any of you seen this? It looks almost EXACTLY like an MSF, dome shape and all, with the shimmery veining and all. I bought it today. It's niiiiiice. I can't compare it, though, because I don't own any MSFs.

I got "Baked Tan"







"Bronzing and Shimmery face powder baked on italian terracotta tiles!"


----------



## LipstickChick (May 4, 2006)

I have this in the same shade as you bought, and I love it!  It IS very similar to MAC's MSFs, particularly Naked You (if I had to choose the most similar), except that the PF product doesn't have as much flyaway glitter.

PF is definitely one of my favorite drugstore brands these days!


----------



## user3 (May 4, 2006)

I saw those in the store but didn't get to really look at them. My first thought was those look like MSF's!


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 5, 2006)

That's what i thought when i saw them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wanna try one out when I get the money to spare on one.


----------



## fairytale22 (May 5, 2006)

They look pretty nice!


----------



## morgasm (May 9, 2006)

*M.S.F. Substitute.*

I found this while browsing the P.F. site, and I figured it may actually work like an M.S.F., but wanted to post it just in case anyone else could use the info.

I haven't bought one yet, but I plan to.

http://www.physiciansformula.com/detail_list.asp?itemid=03715&scene=POWDERS&categor  id=108


----------



## kaliraksha (May 9, 2006)

I saw them in person and was amazed at how close they resemble ... but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## lovejam (May 9, 2006)

I wouldn't buy one, but I'd love to hear what you think of them once you get one.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 9, 2006)

I went to a local store and saw it. It's looks like the MSF with the domed shape, but there wasn't much of the gold veilings in them like the MSF. Haven't tried it so I can't say if it works well.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 9, 2006)

There used to be a post on here with a link to an Italian Company that had ones that looked EXACTLY like the MAC ones,. I emailed them but they never answered back,... If anyone has had any success in finding those I would like to know.


----------



## aziajs (May 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_There used to be a post on here with a link to an Italian Company that had ones that looked EXACTLY like the MAC ones,. I emailed them but they never answered back,... If anyone has had any success in finding those I would like to know._

 
I emailed them as well.  They replied telling me that they currently don't have a distributor for their products in the US.  They used to awhile back.  They are hoping to again someday.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Aziajs! That is nice to know,.. that is too bad,..


----------



## samila18 (May 9, 2006)

yes I've seen that.. the PF bronzer.. the ones I saw had a lot of veining in them.. so pretty! but then I found people willing to sell BN/almost BN msfs so I caved and went with those instead! but for a cheaper version of an msf - something like shimpagne/naked you combined - I would so go for it if I didn't already have both of those


----------



## mpicky (May 10, 2006)

I use the baked bronzer and I love it, but I have never used a MSF, so I can't compare.  It is not too expensive and you probably could return it if you didn't like it, so I say buy it and try it out.  If you have a MSF, I would love to see swatches comparing.


----------



## MissMarley (May 10, 2006)

i have the baked bronzer and like it a lot- i don't have any MSFs that i use as bronzers- just pink ones. And I'm definitely bronzer-phobic, but this is the nicest one I've tried


----------



## LipstickChick (May 11, 2006)

PF's Baked Tan is very similar to MAC's Naked You MSF, except I think the MAC product actually has more glittery flyaways than the PF product.  

PF has really stepped up this year in terms of bringing some cool new products to their line -- I love them!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 11, 2006)

I use this product on a daily basis, i love it this is actually my second one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have never used MSF but IMO these are G R E A T!!!!!!   i even dropped it and now use it as a loose powder


----------



## asnbrb (May 11, 2006)

I have one of those and I like it, but MSF's still make me more "glowy" (I'm an NC35)


----------



## avjwc (May 11, 2006)

Try the BAKED BLUSH in BERRY.  Everyone says it's similiar to stereo rose.  It goes on PINK, not berry.


----------



## Shawna (May 11, 2006)

I know we had these last year in Canada, but they weren't available on their own.  They came bundled with stuff I didn't want so I never got them.  I hope they re-release them here on their own this year.  I really like PF products.  In fact, they remind me a lot of Guerlain stuff.


----------



## aziajs (May 11, 2006)

Has anyone tried the Baked Ginger or Baked Cocoa?


----------



## Cool Kitten (May 11, 2006)

i have both MSF's and PF Baked Tan, and they're nothing alike. PF bronzers are exactly that-bronzers, not skinfinishes. If anything, they're similar to Urban Decay baked bronzer. 
That said, i like mine a lot and use it mostly for contouring, with MSF over it. Baked Tan is pretty light and sheer, i think Baked Bronze is darker.


----------



## Cool Kitten (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *avjwc* 
_Try the BAKED BLUSH in BERRY.  Everyone says it's similiar to stereo rose.  It goes on PINK, not berry.  _

 
these blushes come with an extra compartment with a horrible little brush, which is completely unusable and makes the compact itself twice as thick and heavy.


----------



## shamelessmuse (May 11, 2006)

I don't really thing the PF bronzers compare.  The MSFs are not bronzers, Naked you just gives a warm glow...not a bronzed look.  They apply very diffrent and give a very diffrent look.  The PF bakes are bronzers and apply as such with more of a pigment (hard to blend for me as well) the MSFs are a skin finish that give a glow in a certain hue.  I don't think anything compares and I have both...


----------



## user3 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* 
_i have both MSF's and PF Baked Tan, and they're nothing alike. PF bronzers are exactly that-bronzers, not skinfinishes. If anything, they're similar to Urban Decay baked bronzer. 
That said, i like mine a lot and use it mostly for contouring, with MSF over it. Baked Tan is pretty light and sheer, i think Baked Bronze is darker._

 
Thanks for the info.
I saw these and thought they looked less shimmery but similar to MSF. There were no tester.
Someone on MUA told me they were really similar.

Oh well...at least they are nice bronzers.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 11, 2006)

I still can't stop the urge to try them out. I like my MSF's but the little glitter makes me only use it on the weekends and nights out.


----------



## user3 (May 12, 2006)

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=46408

ripmyheartoutx has comparisons of the PF and MSF in her traincase pics.


----------



## aziajs (May 12, 2006)

I wonder if the skinfinishes will be duplicated by more companies.....


----------



## aziajs (Jun 6, 2006)

I just got an email from Karaja, the Italian company that makes the MSF look a likes.  Here's what they said:

*this to inform you that we will be attending next Cosmoprof North America exhibition in Las Vegas from July 16th to 18th, 2006, in order to find a possible business partner interested in the distribution of our make up line Karaja*.

Let's hope they get one!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Jun 6, 2006)

I love the Baked Blushes they are very similar to MSF's.


----------

